# Enviar desde mi circuito señal al pc



## scorpionhack (Jul 1, 2009)

Buenas:

me gustaria saber como puedo hacer para enviar sñales desde mi circuito a mi pc...lo que yo quiero hacer es que al apretar un boton en mi circuito el circuito envie la señal al pc y dsde visual basic recibir la señal para ejecutar una funcion...


alguien me pued ayudar?

desde el puerto paralelo se puede hacer eso?

Gracias...


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jul 1, 2009)

pero que circuito queres usar?


----------



## scorpionhack (Jul 1, 2009)

yo tengo un circuito que envia una señal de 5voltios al apretar un pulsador yo quiero saber como puedo hacer para enviar esa señal al pc y recogerla con visual basic para ejecutar una funcion...

gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2009)

Cambié tu tema a esta sección, más acorde con lo tratado.

Saludos


----------



## El_gocho (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola!

Para comunicar la PC con un circuito hay varias formas. Yo te recomiendo que lo hagas a través del puerto serial. Hay bastante información sobre el tema. Pero para realizar ese tipo de comunicación necesitas un microcontrolador. Estos traen modulos de comunicación serial que junto a un chip MAX232 hacen la comunicación.  Es más complejo que leer un bit pero se puede hacer mucho más.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 2, 2009)

Si estudias un poco sobre el puerto paralelo vas a ver que no es nada dificil... 
Y en cuanto a lo del micro y el puerto serie... no hace falta en este caso.


----------



## scorpionhack (Jul 3, 2009)

yo esque tengo cosas echas con el puerto paralelo pero no se si se puede enviar un dato al puerto paralelo desde el circuito...?

se puede gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 3, 2009)

Si se puede, tenés que usar alguno de los pines de entrada del puerto, estos se activan cuando los conectàs a GND.


----------



## scorpionhack (Jul 4, 2009)

y como puedo detectar por vb si entra alguna señal?

gracias


----------



## jesus_lomor (Jul 4, 2009)

si usas el puerto serie, por ejemplo, en vb se usa el control mscomm, que es el de comunicaciones..

en el codigo lo unico que tienes que hacer, para esperar a recibir un byte es lo siguiente

while mscomm1.input=""
wend

esto es... mientras el control mscomm1 que insertaste en el formulario, y al cual le asignaste un numero determinado de puerto, tenga la casilla de entrada basia, es decir, no haya recivido información, se quedara ciclado, hasta que reciba el primer byte.. saludos!


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 5, 2009)

y con vb y el puerto lpt o paralelo depende de la dll que uses, no recuerdo bien porq hace mucho que no hago nada con el puerto, pero creo que era INP y la direccion del puerto...


----------



## Meta (Jul 5, 2009)

Hay una guía sobre el puerto serie al recibir datos.

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v12.html

Saludo.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

yo creo que por el puerto paralelo es mucho mas sencillo que el de serie, en cuestion de programacion chequen este link

http://www.adrianrodriguez.org/articulos/PuertoParaleloVB6.htm


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2009)

con respecto a tu circuito, ten cuidado con tu tarjeta madre cualquier sobre carga y le das en la ... , te recomiendo que utilices optoacopladores 4n37 para aislarlo y no tengas problemas son muy sencillos de usar.


----------



## kkrraktelas (Ene 1, 2010)

Hola! requiero de su ayuda para que me asesoren

Tengo un proyecto en donde al activarse mi sensor por ejemplo un push button manden la señal a una pc (a traves del puerto paralelo) diciendo que el sensor fue oprimido. 

Mis sensores los tengo en tarjetas perforadas y sus actuadores son simples leds que me indican cuando son activados dichos sensores.

Tengo en mente que el programa sea en visual basic y parecido a este interfaz grafica:

http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/282/prototipo.th.jpg/



Ya empece a realizar la interfaz .

Ahora en el circuito lo pienso conectar de los sensores-proto-paralelo quedaría así:



Si es correcto... Necesito que me echen la mano en la programación o si tienen alguna guía o tutorial.

Saludos y gracias


----------

